
Historic Tale Construction Kit – Bayeux - paulb81
http://htck.github.io/bayeux
======
hshehehjdjdjd
My favorite memes from this generator.

The famous one: [https://goo.gl/images/UPXMB9](https://goo.gl/images/UPXMB9)

Less famous but perhaps even more deserving:
[https://goo.gl/images/HkkLyE](https://goo.gl/images/HkkLyE)

~~~
bmn__
[https://reddit.com/r/Bayeux](https://reddit.com/r/Bayeux)

[https://reddit.com/r/bayeuxtapestry](https://reddit.com/r/bayeuxtapestry)

------
wimbledon
Always loved these memes and wondered where these came from. I must commend
the original and present makers for doing this. Yet at the same time i must
remark on the frailty of the software (flash in this case) we use that makes
many things obsolete in just a few years.

~~~
supermatt
This isn't flash, its javascript.

~~~
wimbledon
I was remarking on the old version which was flash based.

------
jhbadger
This reminds me of my youth when a popular toy was called "Colorforms"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorforms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorforms)

They made generic sets as well as sets for various TV shows and movies -- you
built up scenes by putting decals on backgrounds.

------
realPubkey
I remember that old original flash-version of the bayeux editor. It went
broken like 4 years ago and I constantly thought about rebuilding it in
javascript. It's so great that you did it.

~~~
jdonaldson
There's probably a dozen of these that could get rebuilt in Haxe and OpenFL
without much effort.

------
tzfld
How can I add text?

Edit: OK, I found it.

~~~
xaedes
For others wondering: Just click on some empty background, a text prompt will
appear. Start to type.

------
wuzzzzaah
where are the dragons?

